# The memories



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.vermilionhawgfest.com/

Found an old link today when I was looking for something else.

I had a blast with the HawgFest, I ALMOST forget how much work they were to pull off but I sure remember the good times with good people!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Kim,
I was reading the same thing this weekend. Sure did bring back a lot of great memories. We did work hard but we always had a great time. Met some of the best people ever while there. I talk about it severals times a year to someone who ask about it. They keep wanting us to do it again. Would I? Maybe if we could have the entire old crew like we did. Vermilion was a great place to hold it, and the lodge was very nice. 
I do miss the good times we had for sure. Every Sept. My mind goes back to the Hawg Fest. I hope the ones that get together each year at that time continue to keep it going. 
Thanks again to everyone who sponsored with us, and to those that fished with us. I will for ever have great memories of it.
Kim, without your idea and very hard work, this would have never happened. You deserve a big thanks.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Lots of good memories associated with the Hawgfest. Wore my shirt from the first on last week. Made many good friends.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I only got the chance to fish the last few hawgfest's. It was a very well run event good people, good times and great food after a long day on the water.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Never missed a Hawgfest! I loved working them and spending time with some of the best folks in the world. Good times, Great memories!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Good to see a post from Captn Musky!


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Lewis  Us old timers have got to set up a get-to-gather sometime.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Stumbled across this thread today, Jan 22, 2016 and it reminded me again of the the very first Hawg Fest. Just the other day I was remembering how my good friend Pipeliner (long deceased) and I managed to park so many cars in such a small area at the Plantation. We worked all day and when people stopped arriving we went to eat but most of the food was gone. Pipeliner and I stayed the night and he caught his personal best walleye, 10+ pounds the next day.

How about a head count of those that attended the first Fest.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

"How about a head count of those that attended the first Fest."

Ok, I'll be first on the head count list.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Better than that you can look through pages 8-10 here in this forum and read all kinds of memories from that 1st HawgFest!
Reading the posts of our departed friends like Stan and Rick gives me opportunity to pause and reflect on how incredibly fantastic this all has been! Its good to see you guys looking back also.

Its been a long time John! Great to see you my friend!


----------



## Kevin Moses (Dec 30, 2015)

I fished most of the Hawgfests. Great time, with some damned good people.


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Why does this event not occur any more? It sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## Kevin Moses (Dec 30, 2015)

I think it was the amount of time involved, and the volunteers required to pull it off. Those that did it though did a top notch job of planning, and execution. I wish it would happen again though.


----------



## Shari B (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi everyone. Been a while since I've posted. I remember going to a couple of Hawg Fests. I was living in Norwalk at the time. Met up with Rick S. and his wife, and met some really great people. It was a blast.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi Shari, yes it has been quite a while.

We, OGF, along with WBSA, in the beginning, really enjoyed creating a new format for Lake Erie tournaments and the success and enjoyment all of the participants seemed to have participating.

It was however a bunch of work to organize and pull off successfully. The amount just became a little too much after a few years. We all had other lives that demanded our time and attention to where we just couldn't justify devoting as much time as it required to do it right. Because we would not permit the event to be diminished or provide a reduced experience for the participants and we could find no group of club that was willing to take on the task we were forced to end the yearly events.

I surely miss the fun and all of the great people but don't miss the months of preparation and endless hours the week of the event.

Steve Carlson was able to adopt some form of our basic platform and with South Shore Marine and businesses in Huron build an event that was even larger. We used to fill all 100 slots for the Hawgfest in less than 24 hrs, Steve was able to grow his event to fill over 100 spots in under an hour!. Unfortunately his event also has been discontinued recently. I don't know all of the reasons but I'm sure the time and effort required to put on an event like this played some role in the decision to stop.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

they were great and also the spring party at wild wings thrown by a member here .and his name slips my memmory.


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

2018?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I miss the good ol days


----------

